# Lüneburger Heide/Heidschnuckenweg nach Regen sehr schlammig?



## DerBergschreck (23. Juli 2017)

Ich möchte nächstes Wochenende den Heidschnuckenweg fahren. Da aber Montag-Freitag sehr viel Regen herunterkommen soll, habe ich Bedenken, ob es dann sehr schlammig ist.

Es sind doch dort sehr sandige Böden, ich kenne das hier aus der Sennelandschaft, dass dort der Regen sehr schnell versickert und man einen Tag nach starken Regenfällen gut fahren kann.

Ist das in der Lüneburger Heide ähnlich?


----------



## gnss (23. Juli 2017)

Auf Sandwegen ist es wie du vermutest, aber es ist nicht der ganze Weg nur Sand, ein paar Schlammlöcher wirst du haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerBergschreck (24. Juli 2017)

Danke für deine Information.


----------

